# Cancelling Visa from Abroad



## ejh (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been working in Japan for the last five years. I've returned to the US for a few months between jobs in Japan. I was expecting to return, but for personal/family reasons, I'm not able to.

The problem is I need to cancel my visa so that I can claim back my pension. I thought I might be able to do this at a Japanese consulate, but they said they couldn't do that. I understand that this is normally this is done at the local ward office in Japan, but has anyone had any experience with being able to get their visa cancelled successfully abroad?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

